# broxi



## kerry_candice (Nov 17, 2008)

this is broxi my akita pup at 8 weeks (altho he is now 13 weeks:blushing


----------



## kerry_candice (Nov 17, 2008)

he is gona have his first walk on monday so will get sum updated pics then


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww hes lovly ....:blush: love the last picture....:001_tt1: he looks like a teady bear...:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow gorgeous , looks lovely and cuddly,


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice looking pup...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

So cute....lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

he is lovely,,,,, can i have him,,,,,,,, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> he is lovely,,,,, can i have him,,,,,,,, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


hahaha lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


u knew it was coming didnt you?????


----------



## kerry_candice (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for te somments every1


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's just adorable


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow what a little Beauty!


----------

